
The GM Trolley Conspiracy: What Really Happened (2010) - auxym
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-gm-trolley-conspiracy-what-really-happened/
======
chmaynard
The author cites a scholarly article titled "General Motors and the Demise of
Streetcars", but the link to this article seems to be dead.

